# Tour de Tay



## Strathlubnaig (2 Nov 2011)

Working offshore, I sometimes find time to study a map and plan a cycle route or two for when I get back on the beach. 
One natural looking loop which attracted me was a circuit round the Firth of Tay.

I like to have a couple of goals to try and achieve for my 2 weeks at home, so I duly picked a day last week which looked not too wet and hopefully not too breezy and scooted over the hill to Perth, from where I departed, leaving from a local Tesco, which has a café, handy for the post ride recovery.

The route started with a bit of a climb up past the jail, then out into the country side, through Bridge of Earn, I took a detour to Abernethy via some quieter rural lanes, then into the Kingdom of Fife, with Newburgh providing a fast downhill section. There followed some rolling climbs along the south shore of the Tay, and I was pleased to eventually see the rail bridge come into view and not far beyond, the towering legs of a jack up rig in Dundee.

After a few more hilly bits I turned onto the main road into Wormit, past the rail bridge and soon enough was passing under the Tay Road Bridge at Newport. The road circled under and up to the bridge, where a sign directs cyclists onto a central barriered lane down the middle of the bridge.
A very good non skid surface gave pleasant riding over the 2.3km long bridge, and at the Dundee side there is an elevator, I pressed the button, the doors opened, I wheeled in, still clipped to the pedals and descended to street level, and rolled out again, perfect !

A brief stop at the Discovery for a snack and a drink then on along Riverside Drive, I could now feel a bit of a breeze coming from the West down the river. The going is flat and fast though, with a good wide cycle lane along side the busy road. At Invergowrie I peeled off to follow Route 77 I think it was, which took me west along arrow straight farm roads to Errol and then St Madoes. 

This is where the sting in the tail comes, as after crossing the A90 the way heads up a steep 20% climb to the back of Kinnoul Hill, there are great views across the Tay though and into Perth, and the reward is a fine fast descent straight into down town Perth, over the Tay again and a finish along the river front past the harbour area and finish at the café.

All in all, it is a pleasant route, 86km in total with a surprising 550m of climbing, I thought it would be less. Roads are generally quiet throughout.
Plenty of places for a stop if required too, and of course it is the only ride I have had where I get to take an elevator ride too !


----------



## snorri (2 Nov 2011)

Interesting report to read Strathlubnaig  . 

I hadn't realised the north shore of the Firth was cycle friendly.


----------



## Noodley (3 Nov 2011)

North and South sides of the Tay are very cycling friendly, the southern shore road is quite a bit hillier than most people realise whereas the southern side is, as stated, almost flat until turning to Kinnoul Hill.

It's been a while since I have cycled those roads so I might have to visit them again soon.


----------



## HLaB (3 Nov 2011)

Nice write up. The couple of times I've done similar, I've found the pancake flat Carse knackering, there's just no hiding from the wind (even on a still day! ), and I look forward to the respite of Kinnoul Hill.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Nov 2011)

Here is a link to the route on mapmyrun for anyone interested .... cheers.
http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/56287336


----------



## jonathanw (27 Nov 2011)

Nice write up. I used to live in Dundee and know most of the route. I now live in the Highlands, and recently did a circumnavigation of the Cromarty Firth. Dingwall start, then onto the wee roads of the Black Isle, through Culbokie, Killen and Eathie on to Cromarty. The ferry ride from Cromarty to Nigg was a great addition, then the back Roads through Arabella, over the A9 and taking more wee roads back to Evanton ( quick refreshment at the pub) then back to Dingwall. 56 miles, and a real feel of adventure and no travel on main roads.


----------

